
Mozilla Study Shows Bitcoin Has Negative Impact on Donations - edward
http://bitcoinist.net/mozilla-study-shows-bitcoin-negative-impact-donations/
======
pvdebbe
If extra buttons are so detrimental, why not hide alternative methods under a
plus sign or something. Harder to discover, but if the alternative would be to
take it down...

